# NEW CBT FE EXAM EXPERIENCES



## CntrlEngrPE (Jan 26, 2014)

Starting this thread with hopes that folks who have already appeared for the new CBT format FE/EIT exam can share their experiences with ones who are planning (and/or dreading) to appear in the near future.. This is a new format and no one wants to learn about what the expect on exam day by having to experience the exam for a second time..so please add your recent experience in taking the new FE CBT exam here...thanks!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 26, 2014)

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=22711


----------

